

Stonebraker Breaks down Big Data in 90 Seconds (2013) [video] - brudgers
http://www.bizjournals.com/boston/blog/startups/2013/03/michael-stonebraker-what-is-big-data.html

======
puddums
_TF;DV ( "Too Flakey; Didn't View")_ version:

After an intro ad, Stonebreaker gives the semi-common "3 V's" definition of
big data of "volume, velocity, variety" popularized by META/Gartner [0]. And
then he talks briefly about using big data for integration from many data
sources, and then he concludes by relaying the interest that the Miller Beer
company expressed in knowing the relationship between El Nino / temperature /
precipitation and sales of beer.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_data#Definition](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_data#Definition)

~~~
eternalban
He's making a business case for his company
[http://www.tamr.com](http://www.tamr.com) :)

------
zer00eyz
Stonebraker is pretty sharp but you would never know it from this bit of puff.

Here is a much better talk by him, but its a bit dated, however if you have
never spent much time thinking about real "big data" its a great introduction.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYGJe1z97VI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYGJe1z97VI)

------
vmp
Page reloading every 15'ish seconds for anyone else or just me? ._.

~~~
misframer
I had to disable uBlock Origin.

------
compostor42
Video does not play on either Firefox of Chrome.

Can someone post a transcript or the gist of his message?

~~~
nightski
Basically says big data = three Vs.

Volume - you have too much data, Velocity - it's coming at you too fast,
Variety - it's coming from too many different places,

But then he goes on to talk about specifics and gets strangely cut off.

~~~
Nate75Sanders
It was cut that way on purpose.

"Are beer sales affected by weather?" is an example of a question that is
solved by Variety, which is the the last concept he was talking about.

